# 2021 Paris Roubaix



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

So, yeah, it’s weird having P.R. after the World Championships... But I will say, I’m really excited for The Hell of the North! I’d say WVA would be tops among the favorites but I think this race will be won by someone more off the radar...









Paris-Roubaix top contenders: Peter Sagan, Mathieu van der Poel, Wout van Aert center of intergenerational clash


Veteran greats Sagan, Gilbert, Van Avermaet face-off against new cobblestone kings this weekend – can the old guard unseat the pups of the pavé?




www.velonews.com


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

World was one hell of a race to watch due to bizzare tactics by team Belgium. Let's hope PR will be anywhere close as exciting. I don't think WVA will win. He just doesn't seem to have the killer instinct, relies too much on teammates, and you can't do this in a oneday race because teammates may not always be there for you. If you look at WVA and Roglic, they are great in a race that rely on a strong team (like Jumbo). But in World, neither of these two did much. They're not like a Cancellara, or a prime Sagan, where they can win alone.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

My favorite race. The femmes will race Saturday, which is a first, and rain is forecasted both days. I’ve confirmed I’ll get it thru Peacock.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sagan is riding mechanical. I guess he trusts it more over the cobbles? Hell, clinchers win the World Men’s Road Race And now mechanical in P.R.? Ineos going back to rim brakes?? Haha. 









Sagan's Specialized Roubaix: Mechanical is dead, long live mechanical - CyclingTips


Peter Sagan will once again ride Dura-Ace mechanical at Paris-Roubaix. Has he lost his marbles?




cyclingtips.com






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Well now. That didn’t disappoint. Damn. Congratulations to the podium, that was truly brutal. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

PBL450 said:


> Well now. That didn’t disappoint. Damn. Congratulations to the podium, that was truly brutal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agreed. That was truly a great race. And my heart goes out to Moscon. Punctured, crashed and got caught on the last 4-star segment.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

ogre said:


> Agreed. That was truly a great race. And my heart goes out to Moscon. Punctured, crashed and got caught on the last 4-star segment.


I’d like my heart to go out to the Ineos rider and I feel for his pain... But his racist history and rocky past had me rooting hard against him... Rarely do I smile at a wreck... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

PBL450 said:


> I’d like my heart to go out to the Ineos rider and I feel for his pain... But his racist history and rocky past had me rooting hard against him... Rarely do I smile at a wreck...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


OK, I read up on the guy and yeah, he's scum.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

That was an insane race. I so love this race.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Big win for Tubeless









Tubeless tyres just won Roubaix: Is today the day tubulars died? - CyclingTips


Bye bye tubular tyres. Is this the end for tubulars now that tubeless has a Roubaix win?




cyclingtips.com


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

the race was exciting due to all the crashes, basically it was one long cyclocross race!
I mean PR is known for the cobbles, but today was just ridiculous with all the mud. It boiled down to luck a lot in these sort of situations, riders were crashing left and right. Sure Cobrelli won, but the best rider of that day was Van der Poel to me. MVDP almost singlehandedly made it a race in the final 30 kilometers instead of letting the racist Moscon walk away with a win. MVDP rides the cobbles like a prime Cancellara.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

aclinjury said:


> the race was exciting due to all the crashes, basically it was one long cyclocross race!
> I mean PR is known for the cobbles, but today was just ridiculous with all the mud. It boiled down to luck a lot in these sort of situations, riders were crashing left and right. Sure Cobrelli won, but the best rider of that day was Van der Poel to me. MVDP almost singlehandedly made it a race in the final 30 kilometers instead of letting the racist Moscon walk away with a win. MVDP rides the cobbles like a prime Cancellara.


Colbrelli referenced luck in his comments. VDP was spectacular! So was Vermeersch. VDP knew he had a Colbrelli problem. He just couldn’t shake him! And that kid sprinted 1/2 bike length against Colbrelli!!! That’s incredible! He has announced his presence with authority. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wishing van Vleuten a speedy recovery. I’m surprised there weren’t more serious injuries. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Colbrelli crying for joy on the infield grass was difficult to watch. I like a little emotion but his seemed affected and stagey.


----------



## Ed Wiser (Oct 5, 2020)

That was tears of joy. Not fake at all. This race takes every inch of effort. Even on a dry day it is challenging.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

El Scorcho said:


> Colbrelli crying for joy on the infield grass was difficult to watch. I like a little emotion but his seemed affected and stagey.


As gassed and blown up,as he was, he needed to reign that in. It was too much. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Ed Wiser said:


> That was tears of joy. Not fake at all. This race takes every inch of effort. Even on a dry day it is challenging.


I'll give you the tears, it was the wailing and carrying on that I had a problem with. Seemed affected to garner the extra attention (as if he needed it) It looked like a pro footballer rolling around faking an overdramatic injury hoping for the call.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

El Scorcho said:


> Colbrelli crying for joy on the infield grass was difficult to watch. I like a little emotion but his seemed affected and stagey.


You do understand that this may be the only Monument that he will ever win in his career right? and it was only made possible by the random luck that the muddy condition dished out. Imagine if you could only have one ejaculation in your whole life and you let it out in the hottest woman on earth.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

aclinjury said:


> You do understand that this may be the only Monument that he will ever win in his career right? and it was only made possible by the random luck that the muddy condition dished out. Imagine if you could only have one ejaculation in your whole life and you let it out in the hottest woman on earth.


Did you see it? There is no excuse. There is no reason. Huge emotional outpouring? Sure. 20 minutes of screaming, not so much. Maybe this is it for great wins for him, but still, show some dignity. Show some class. Look like you are going to do this again... And don’t piss on the other podium finishers, one of whom towed your azz to this victory, working 10X harder than you. That was some weird show. Looked awful and demeaning and selfish and not at all a real winner... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Those tubeless really made an impact, and Deignan was on a 1x too. 
Amazing that it was a 3-man seated sprint..Pretty telling.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

Did you see Van Der Poel after the race? He completely collapsed (not surprisingly) and he seemed emotionally spent and inconsolable.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> Did you see it? There is no excuse. There is no reason. Huge emotional outpouring? Sure. 20 minutes of screaming, not so much. Maybe this is it for great wins for him, but still, show some dignity. Show some class. Look like you are going to do this again... And don’t piss on the other podium finishers, one of whom towed your azz to this victory, working 10X harder than you. That was some weird show. Looked awful and demeaning and selfish and not at all a real winner...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I watched the part where he rolled and screamed for a few minutes, not 20 minutes. Then I went do something else. What happened? Did he piss on podium? how? Did any of his peers complain? I have not heard of any.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

PBL450 said:


> Did you see it? There is no excuse. There is no reason. Huge emotional outpouring? Sure. 20 minutes of screaming, not so much. Maybe this is it for great wins for him, but still, show some dignity. Show some class. Look like you are going to do this again... And don’t piss on the other podium finishers, one of whom towed your azz to this victory, working 10X harder than you. That was some weird show. Looked awful and demeaning and selfish and not at all a real winner...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I’m shocked that a sprinter acted like a diva! Shocked I say!!!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

azpeterb said:


> I’m shocked that a sprinter acted like a diva! Shocked I say!!!


Diva? Sure, they get some extra space in that zone, but this was just ridiculous. You had to actually see it to appreciate the description. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

PBL450 said:


> Diva? Sure, they get some extra space in that zone, but this was just ridiculous. You had to actually see it to appreciate the description.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I actually did watch it, and both my wife and I thought it was a bit over the top. I understand it was an incredibly stressful race so an emotional reaction to winning is understandable....but this was a bit much.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

azpeterb said:


> I actually did watch it, and both my wife and I thought it was a bit over the top. I understand it was an incredibly stressful race so an emotional reaction to winning is understandable....but this was a bit much.


Agree exactly with how you worded that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

